# Wishes For You



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's wishing all of our Outbacker friends, those we've had the pleasure of spending "face time" with as well as those who we've only known on line, a very happy and joyous celebration this holiday season - where ever you are and who ever you are with!!

*May 2010 bring only goodness to your doors!*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

What a beautiful shot, Wolfie!! Those "babies" are gorgeous!!
Instead of starting a new thread, I'll just add my thoughts here:
As all of you head out to your destinations and make last-minute errands in preparation for Christmas Day, please remember to be safe, love one another and be kind. This should be the season of families coming together to celebrate the birth of Christ, our Saviour, and not center so much around the gift-giving. God bless you all and love to all of you, now and always! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!
Darlene & Jimmy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Christmas Card


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy Holidays to you Judi,Kathy and the whole Wolfwood managerie!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Christmas Card


*SHOW OFF!!!*

(that was a really cool card< T!!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pic of the boys
Happy Holidays to all

Don & Family


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

*Merry Christmas Y'all!!!*


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Everyone!









(How in the world do your babies look like stuffed toys in that picture!! Not a fur out of place, lol!! So cute!!)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great shot, Jud. Hope your Christmas is very merry!

BTW, Don't forget to get me the info about your flight..............

Mark


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS* and *HAPPY NEW YEAR* to Outbackers everywhere!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Here's wishing all of our Outbacker friends, those we've had the pleasure of spending "face time" with as well as those who we've only known on line, a very happy and joyous celebration this holiday season - where ever you are and who ever you are with!!
> 
> *May 2010 bring only goodness to your doors!*


I love the picture of those beautiful dogs, All first class.


----------

